# Trust MaxTrack MiniMouse mit Bluespot Technologie (verlängerung)



## Spaceman85 (24. Mai 2011)

Hallo, 

habe mir heute oben genannte Maus erworben welche leider ein sehr kurzes Kabel hat. 
Habe versucht ein usb verlängerungskabel zu verwenden, aber wen ich das kabel zwischenschalte dann funkt die maus nicht. 
Woran könnte das liegen? 

Ranjo


----------



## PC Heini (25. Mai 2011)

Grüss Dich

Die Maus mit Verl.kabel vor dem starten eingesteckt?
Was zeigt der Gerätemanager an? Wird die richtige Maus erkannt?
USB Verl.kabel io?
Lag der Maus ne CD bei?


----------



## Spaceman85 (25. Mai 2011)

Hey,
es war leider keine CD dabei und auch shcon mit nem Neustart versucht!
Maus wird nicht im Gerätemanager angezeigt, aber leuchtet beim anschließen!
Was meinste mit io?


----------



## PC Heini (25. Mai 2011)

, mit io meinte ich in ordnung. Könnte ja sein, dass ein Kontakt vom USB Verl.kabel nicht gut ist.
Das leuchten der Maus bedeutet mal soviel, dass sie Strom hat. Aber ob was anderes hinüber ist, wird leider nicht angezeigt. ( Anderes USB Verl.kabel probieren. ) So wie Du es im ersten Posting beschreibst, gehts ohne Verlängerung. Sonst mal beim Händler nachfragen, obs da etwas spezielles braucht.


----------



## Spaceman85 (25. Mai 2011)

Also, wen ich ne andere Maus an das Verlängerungskabel anschliesse funktioniert die se einwandfrei!

edit: man glaubt es kaum! habe nun ein anderes kabel verwendet und nun klappt es. schon merkwürdig.


----------



## PC Heini (25. Mai 2011)

Hihi, so merkwürdig dünkt mich das nicht. Kanns immer mal geben, dass ein Kontakt schlecht oder faul ist. Auch kanns am Mass vom Stecker selbst liegen. ( Augelottert ).
Hauptsache, es geht wieder.
Viel Spass mit der Maus.


----------

